# new circut penetration question



## Craft-man (Sep 27, 2008)

I am going to be doing a bath remodel and will need to run a new circut to the spa tub. The tub will need a dedicated 15 Amp circut, but I wanted to upgrade it to a dedicated 20Amp. The bath is located 60 feet from the panel and is on the same wall. I want to run metal conduit from the panel along the outside of the house and then penetrate the stucco and bring the condut to the interior. My question is the termination from the outside to inside. What is the proper install?

I was planning to use a conduit body at the end of the run before going into the wall. do I need to connect that to a J-box that is set into the exterior? then continue the conduit to my receptical?

How about weatherization? remember it is a Stucco exterior, and is there a code on how far from the ground I can run the conduit along the outside of the house? I was thinking for athetics I would run that aprox. 12" from ground.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Use *Rigid* conduit and *pull 90s* instead of boxes to keep it close to the wall without bends. 

Do not use Romex. 

Use *12 gauge stranded*, if your not too tight on the budget, pull an *extra 12 gauge.*
*Red, Black, White and Green.*​


----------



## Craft-man (Sep 27, 2008)

This is what i was thinking of using at end of run before going into wall. is there something else ? a better way ?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

skyhook said:


> Use *Rigid* conduit and *pull 90s* instead of boxes to keep it close to the wall without bends.
> 
> Do not use Romex.
> 
> ...


Does AZ not allow EMT?


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

skyhook said:


> Use *Rigid* conduit and *pull 90s* instead of boxes to keep it close to the wall without bends. ​
> 
> Do not use Romex. ​
> Use *12 gauge stranded*, if your not too tight on the budget, pull an *extra 12 gauge.*
> *Red, Black, White and Green.*​


This is good Info- I just want to add that I think he means "factory" 90 deg bends. I don't think you can use them though in this situation. The fitting you Need is called a Condulet LB. 
Have you thought of going Underground for that 60 Ft? Also If that Spa or whatever you are hooking up Requires a 15A you should keep it at that but can still run the 20 amp feed.....................


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

X2, doesnt hurt to overkill the size of the wire and use a 15amp breaker. Some appliances or devices are only wired for a determined amp load.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Craft-man said:


> I am going to be doing a bath remodel and will need to run a new circut to the spa tub. The tub will need a dedicated 15 Amp circut, but I wanted to upgrade it to a dedicated 20Amp. The bath is located 60 feet from the panel and is on the same wall. I want to run metal conduit from the panel along the outside of the house and then penetrate the stucco and bring the condut to the interior. My question is the termination from the outside to inside. What is the proper install?
> 
> I was planning to use a conduit body at the end of the run before going into the wall. do I need to connect that to a J-box that is set into the exterior? then continue the conduit to my receptical?
> 
> How about weatherization? remember it is a Stucco exterior, and is there a code on how far from the ground I can run the conduit along the outside of the house? I was thinking for athetics I would run that aprox. 12" from ground.


 
Hire a licensed electrician.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

bwalley said:


> Hire a licensed electrician.


That's my suggestion......... at least it makes your problem the electricians' problem.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

480sparky said:


> That's my suggestion......... at least it makes your problem the electricians' problem.


This guy doing the remodel obviously has no clue how to do the job, so he asks for information on the internet, it will be the HO who ends up with problems when this guy screws up the job.

There is a reason people are required to have a license.


----------



## Craft-man (Sep 27, 2008)

bwalley said:


> This guy doing the remodel obviously has no clue how to do the job, so he asks for information on the internet, it will be the HO who ends up with problems when this guy screws up the job.
> 
> There is a reason people are required to have a license.


 
Wow! do I smell a Troll ?


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Craft-man said:


> Wow! do I smell a Troll ?


Are you a licensed electrician?

It appears you are not so why are you attempting to do work that only licensed electricians should be doing?

Do you even have a contractors license?

I have 2 with another 1 in the works.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

hire a licensed electrician

If you cannot run the romex in an attic/crawl space/wall system, run it underground. Attaching conduit to the stucco wall will look like shlt.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

> This is what i was thinking of using at end of run before going into wall. is there something else ? a better way ?


Run EMT from the panel to a single gang weatherproof jbox (not an LB) then transition to romex inside the building. Caulk behind the box really well so water won't get in behind there and damage anything.

Better yet, call me and I will take care of it in a few hours for about $350. Electrical work is something that you should sub out. It is faster, easier and the job will be done correctly (if you have a decent electrician).




> Attaching conduit to the stucco wall will look like shlt.


If it's stucco over framing there will be a ledge athe the bottom where the wall meets the stem wall. It's a pain to run conduit that low (hard to drill/anchor) but it's doable and stealthy. You obviously see it were it kicks out on each end but it's not bad.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> This guy doing the remodel obviously has no clue how to do the job, so he asks for information on the internet,


Yeah what a dick, I can't believe he expected any decent advice on an internet forum.

FYI forums are only for asking questions and allowing other expierienced individuals rip you a new a$$hole...



> This is what i was thinking of using at end of run before going into wall. is there something else ? a better way ?


Check your local code but around here that LB would be just the ticket.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah what a dick, I can't believe he expected any decent advice on an internet forum.
> 
> FYI forums are only for asking questions and allowing other expierienced individuals rip you a new a$$hole...


Maybe you didn't read the posts. 

The guy is doing this job for a customer. He is OBVIOUSLY over his head and does not know the details and codes for the job he is doing...FOR A CUSTOMER. 

Craft, please don't be a hack. Have a real electrician do this job for you. Are you that desperate for the money that you need this part of the job?
Hell, even have 220/221 do it for you. He sorts knows what he is doing. :laughing:

I could never understand why guys will risk working SO far out of their expertise just to make a few bucks.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> He is OBVIOUSLY over his head and does not know the details and codes for the job he is doing...FOR A CUSTOMER.


I read it, and I'm all about doing things properly and by the book, but from time to time I've run pipes and mounted boxes for electricians. That way my pannels look more organized and I get my power drops exactly where I want them. My electrician comes in, runs the wires and hooks it up and were good to go. It works both ways too, sometimes my electrician will rough-in conduit for me too.

If I can save my electrician a trip to a job to run one short piece of pipe during a rough-in phase that I am already working on it saves him time and me time and ultimatly the customer time. Then I don't have to put my work on hold to wait for an electrician. 

Craft-man, I'm sure already knows that if he is in over his head that he should get an electrician. If that is not the case then what would that say for the rest of the work he has done? I don't know him from Adam and assumed he was competent enough to fit a few pieces of pipe and read a few pages in the codebook.



> Are you a licensed electrician?
> 
> It appears you are not so why are you attempting to do work that only licensed electricians should be doing?
> 
> ...


^^ Is there any need for these kind of personal attacks?

You don't know the poster and have no way of judging his abilities except by a few posts. 

Personally whenever I meet individuals in the trade who brag non-stop they have very little skill and are only experts at running their mouth. I'm not saying you arn't a highly skilled tradesman but your post would lead me to believe you were tugging your dick with one hand and typing with the other.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Inner10 said:


> I read it, and I'm all about doing things properly and by the book, but from time to time I've run pipes and mounted boxes for electricians. That way my pannels look more organized and I get my power drops exactly where I want them. My electrician comes in, runs the wires and hooks it up and were good to go. It works both ways too, sometimes my electrician will rough-in conduit for me too.
> 
> If I can save my electrician a trip to a job to run one short piece of pipe during a rough-in phase that I am already working on it saves him time and me time and ultimatly the customer time. Then I don't have to put my work on hold to wait for an electrician.


Fine. You are doing preliminary work to keep the job moving or to help the electrician. 
You are not doing the whole thing and hoping it is right.





Inner10 said:


> Craft-man, I'm sure already knows that if he is in over his head that he should get an electrician. If that is not the case then what would that say for the rest of the work he has done? I don't know him from Adam and assumed he was competent enough to fit a few pieces of pipe and read a few pages in the codebook.


You think? I have seen PLENTY of work by so called "contractors" and handymen who offer everything from framing, to siding, to plumbing and electrical that would contradict this.





Inner10 said:


> ^^ Is there any need for these kind of personal attacks?


Do you really consider this a personal attack? Come on.





Inner10 said:


> Personally whenever I meet individuals in the trade who brag non-stop they have very little skill and are only experts at running their mouth. I'm not saying you arn't a highly skilled tradesman but your post would lead me to believe you were tugging your dick with one hand and typing with the other.


Talk about a personal attack. And inappropriate for this aite as well.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Fine. You are doing preliminary work to keep the job moving or to help the electrician. You are not doing the whole thing and hoping it is right.


Indeed, he never stated that he was doing the hook-up, I assumed (hopefully correctly) that he was installing the provisions for the circuit.



> It appears you are not so why are you attempting to do work that only licensed electricians should be doing?


By this post I assumed that his state requires that all electrical work be done by a licenced electrician. No good contractor would dare touch electrical work on a job that would require a licenced electrician.



> Talk about a personal attack. And inappropriate for this aite as well.


I was responding with the same level of intellect to show how ridiculous and useless the post was.

...Now that things have gotten a little off topic how about we get the original poster to answer the following questions so we can clear the air and end the guessing game:

Craft-man:

Are you actually running and connecting the circuit yourself and not having an electrician be any part of it?

If so does your state require you to hold a licence for this job?


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> I could never understand why guys will risk working SO far out of their expertise just to make a few bucks.


I never understand why GC price work out of there expertise to the customer and then get a shock when they didn't leave enough allowance to pay an electrician to do it. I bet this was the case. :laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Inner10 said:


> Indeed, he never stated that he was doing the hook-up, I assumed (hopefully correctly) that he was installing the provisions for the circuit.


Go back and re-read the original post. If you really think that is the intent you are fishing for the answer you want to hear.


----------

